# Anyone who can help



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I am sorry. Its always hard when you don't get to say goodbye. I had a Thoroughbred I was riding for my trainer end of last year, and one day while I was 45 minutes away at my boyfriends house, I got a call early in the morning from my trainer saying that he colicked in the middle of the night, and they weren't able to save him. It was so hard to go back out to the barn and see his empty stall. If I remember correctly he passed sometime in late september early october. Hugs. What happened that caused you to lose her?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ermm i cant draw, but i can make some picture edits for you.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

My horse was hit by a car on the highway.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

im sure i coul do a collage or edit for you?
x


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

HELP!!!! I have no idea how to add pictures to this thread. I guess if you want pictures I can email them to you. Just send me a message and ill send you pictures. [email protected]


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

you can use
www.tinypic.com ?


basically upload your picture and then copy the code which is under the heading
forums..........(idont kno the rest)
lol.


and then click on here before post quickreply , go advanced so then u can see if your pics have worked! x


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'm not brilliant. But if you showed me some pictures I'd love to give it ago


----------



## Heather Sutherland (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd LOVE to try aswell, i love making edits, and i can make it look drawn to, send some pictures and i'll give it a shot


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi me and a 2 horseforum members are offering to make people collages/edits for freee. to see our work visit. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/anyone-want-free-photo-edit-collage-33894/ 
upload some photos and we will be happy to do collages edits or both. look forward to editing your photoss. 
we can do as many collages and edits as requsted. We dont mind as we lve doing them. 
i couldn help to notice wht lovely horses you had  
when requesting a collage/edit just make a note of the horses name and the riders and is theres any thing you dont or do want on it. thanks x



jade


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok I can email the pictures just give me your email. For some reason they dont want to download.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ok, my email address is, [email protected]


----------

